# دوره تركيب المنتديات علي مساحه مجانيه مق&#1583



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*دوره تركيب المنتديات علي مساحه مجانيه مق&#1583*

*دوره تركيب المنتديات علي مساحه مجانيه مقدمه من فريق سبايدر *

*بمنتديات المشاغب*

*موقع الاستضافه هو التالي *
*www.phpnet.us*

*مميزات الموقع
Free 300 MB Web Space Free 80 GB Monthly Traffic 
PHP Scripting Support Free MySQL Database
No file size restrictions 
300 ميجا مساحة 
80 جيجا ترفيك رانك شهرى 
**يدعم بى اتش بى و قاعدة بيانات *​ 
*+++++++++++*

*اولا قم بفتح موقع 

www.phpnet.us

اضغط على 

FREE PLAN

تابع الصورة 







الان قم بادخال بياناتك 







بعد ذللك سوف تظهر لك البيانات مثل هذه








خلاص تم التسجيل مفيش رسائل هتوصل خالص

اسم الدخول وهيكون اسم موقعك username:
الباسورد الى كتبتة طبعا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




assword

رقم الداتا بيذ هيكون اسم موقعك فقط :mysql data basae

ftp
ftp.xxxxxxxxx.phpnet.us
واسم موقعك هو اليوزر 
passss

دى بينات الف تى بى 
*​ 
*يتبع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
​*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*الان تعديل ملف الكونفجر 

اولا قم بتنزيل البرامج الاتية

اولا : الف تى بى ftp

من **هنــــــــــــــــا*



*ثانيا : نسخة المنتدى 

من **هنـــــــــــــــــــأ*



*ثالثا : تعريب النسخة 

**هنـــــــــــــــــا*



*رابعا: برنامج تنسيق النصوص


من **هنـــــــــــــــــــأ*


*========================================

اولا بعد تنزيل النسخة قم بفك الضغط 

مثلا اضغط كليل يمين ثم extract here








بعد ذللك قم بالضغط على النسخة 






بعد ذللك حول upload الى vb






تابع الصورة 






ثم قم بالدخول الى ملف ((includes))






ثم ملف config







الان قم بتستيب برنامج تنسيق النصوص 


الان بعد تثبيتة على الجهاز

اضغط على كليك يمين ثم 


ediutplus





قم بتغير cht 

الى قاعدة البيانات الى اخذتها 

مثلا 
mgspiderteam 






ثانيا :قم بكتابت اميلك الشخصى الى اشتركت به 






بعد ذللك اطرق 

localhost مثل ما هى 

ثالثا: غير root 

واكتب قاعدة البيانات الى مثل هذه 

mgspiderteam

واكتب الباسورد







الان اخر خطوة حول bb الى kar 








تم الانتهاء*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*رفع ملفات الفى بى 

اولا افتح الف تى بى قم بكتابة السيرفر 

الاتى ::

ftp.mgspiderteam.us


اليوزر نيم ::

mgspiderteam

الباسورد::xxxxxxxxx






ادخل الى www






انقل ال Vb الى هناك 






تم نقها بنجاح*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

يتبع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pola (7 يونيو 2006)

مجهود رائع

جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


يا مينا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*لسه الموضوع مش كمل *


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دوره تركيب المنتديات علي مساحه مجانيه م&#160*

 الموضوع بسيط و لا يحتاج الى تعقيدات غستخدام برنامج فرونت بيج هو الحل بكل بساطة و لكن شكراً أخي العزيز على الشرح و الموقع و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

